# Great indoor games to play with your poo...



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

We've tried this out and really enjoyed it, hope your poos will too..

The Swiss Roll/burrito!:you will need an old towel and some treats

1)get your poo to sniff the treat 2)hide his treats/kibble/frozen apple chunks in a towel, initially he can watch you hide them 3)fold or roll the towel up. 3)playtime! 'Go find' 4)sit back and let your best buddy sniff out the treats.

Reminds us all of how clever they are and makes use of their noses! My 14 week old loves this game


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

cute game!
Lady loves to play wuth her indoor chuck it...GREAT toy!


----------

